# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Tableau dynamique crois: suppression de total de sous-colonne

## GodGives

Bonjour  tous!

j'ai un tat de tableau dynamique crois, dans lequel j'ai 2 rubriques en abscisse (en horizontal) et une rubrique en ordonne (vertical). Ce qui fait qu'en abscisse, j'ai des totaux gnraux pour la premire rubrique et des sous-totaux pour la deuxime rubrique.

Mon Crystal Report XI me permet uniquement de supprimer les totaux gnraux (de la premire rubrique) alors que moi, j'aimerais supprimer les sous-totaux (de la deuxime rubrique).


Merci pour votre aide!!!

----------


## soshell

Bonjour,

Il me semble que lorsque :
- Tu vas dans "Expert Tableau Crois".
- Tu slectionnes l'onglet "Personnaliser le style"
- Tu slectionnes ta rubrique dans "Lignes", il y a une checkBox avec "Supprimer le sous-total"

----------


## GodGives

Je ne l'ai pas trouv  mon niveau!

Il s'agit de quelle version de Crystal Reports?

----------


## soshell

J'ai  priori la mme version : La X1 (11.0.0.1282).
+ Ta version est en franais ou en anglais ?
+ Quelles sont tes tapes ?

J'ai joint une capture d'cran, a sera plus concret.

----------


## GodGives

j'ai une version anglaise.

Avec la capture d'cran, je me suis dj retrouv!

Merci beaucoup  toi, soshell.

----------

